#ubuntu-sa 2011-12-12
<khameis> السلام عيكم
#ubuntu-sa 2011-12-13
<khameis> السلام عليكم
#ubuntu-sa 2011-12-17
<MIH1406> ماشاء الله فيه أحد يستخدم أوبونتو بالسعودية غيري؟:)
<MIH1406> طبعا بما أن النظام يعتمد على الحرية في المصدر فلابدن أن كلنا شيعة؟!
<MIH1406> Loool
#ubuntu-sa 2016-12-16
<aziz> السلام عليكم
